# 0-10v dimming



## JBrzoz00 (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone have experience with this? 

I just finished a home with a lot of LED lighting and the drivers that come with them require 0-10v dimming. I basically ran 2, 14-2s from the lighting control panel to the driver. One for the 120 and One for the 0-10v control and a 12-2 Low volt wire from the driver to the light fixtures. This is my first experience with this kind of dimming and have another house coming up with similar lighting. I'm wondering if there is a cable/wire that is basically a 14-2 or 12-2 with a shielded 18-2 piggybacked on it?

Seems like some LED fixture manufactures use the 0-10v dimming and some use the basic 120v dimming. I feel the 0-10v just adds more stuff and complicates things. 

Thoughts please?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

That 0-10v crap is annoying!!

The 12/2 lo-vo you ran was WAY overkill. I use 18/2 t-stat wire.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Jan 11, 2011)

That's what I realized after I roughed it in. 

Hows the voltage drop with the 12v dc on 18 gauge??


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

The distances I ran were no more than 20-30'. The control boxes were right in the attic with the lights.
I never noticed any problems at all. I used Halo lights with Lutron dimmers/controllers.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

JBrzoz00 said:


> That's what I realized after I roughed it in.
> 
> Hows the voltage drop with the 12v dc on 18 gauge??


You can run 2/18 for that really damn far. Lutron makes specific dimmers that are labled 0-10 or 0-10/24, Diva series was the last one I used.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Jan 11, 2011)

Halo has an LED that used 0-10v?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

JBrzoz00 said:


> Halo has an LED that used 0-10v?


http://www.amazon.com/Halo-Recessed...TF8&qid=1376615270&sr=1-1&keywords=halo+0-10v


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't get what the advantage of the 0-10v is? All it does is add more wire and a more expensive dimmer.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Jan 11, 2011)

When you have multiple 0-10v drivers on the same switch leg essentially, you just wire them together, in parallel?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

JBrzoz00 said:


> I don't get what the advantage of the 0-10v is? All it does is add more wire and a more expensive dimmer.


They are a little ridiculous but since it's a low voltage wire you can install your dimmers with plastic retro rings. You are guaranteed a good dimming spectrum so long as your products meet the 0-10V IEC standard #. 

Honestly I think they are pretty lame, buy good lights and reverse phase neutral dimmers.


----------

